# breeding update/ whoo hoo



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i just paired up my darklands and less than one week later i have a single viable egg (with tad developing) out of a clutch of 5. these are CB animals (ive had them since they were juvies) so this is most definitely the first time they have mated, and they got it right!!!!!

i just got the female oyapock today to pair with my male so in a few days when she has settled down we'll see what happens there. 

the man creeks are going crazy. at least 5 2 month old juvies in the tank and 2 more (that i can see) about to climb out of the water (the sls problems have gone!!! whoo hoo!!!).

paired up the vanzos, and ive witnessed calling from the suspected male and some interaction (not fighting or courting) between the two.

and im soon to pair the chiriqui with a male!!!

ahhhhh life is good. 

james


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats James!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

first of the two new MC froglets came ootw this morning and the other isnt far behind. and there are more tads than i can count in every possible water holding crevice and brom. the two that are coming out were actually deposited while the last ones were 1-2 days ootw. they dont waste time and know the best spots for tads, im sure new tads will replace the newly morphed frogs in the next few days.

james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Post some pics man!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: breeding update/ whoo hoo (pic heavy)*

as requested here are some pics from around the frogroom.

new stand and hanging light for the propagation tank designed to house 8 temp containers









shot of the vanzo tank planted and just after introducing them to the tank (hence the cup in the bottom)









shot of male vanzo









new oyapock tank









male oyapock in temp 









female in tank (thanks frogmanroth)









work in progress on mint tank (still too young to be put into the tank)









man creek just out of the water (with a clutch of eggs in the bottom of the pic)









man creek FTS









darklands (odd man out, getting shipped out today)









stelzneri munching on FFs









stelzneri on the tank glass

















former tarapota tank (found a roach in it and today its getting torn down / frogs have been removed)









new pics to come soon....
james


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: breeding update/ whoo hoo (pic heavy)*



james67 said:


> shot of male vanzo


I love this guy's pattern and colors! I'm so jealous!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, what kinds of lids are you using on the aquarium tanks?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats James!

Frogs and tanks look great. Love the propagation tank set up, looks very sleek and clean.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Really like the simplicity yet naturalism of your oyapok viv. What species of fern is that?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Nice, what kinds of lids are you using on the aquarium tanks?


for most i use the full hoods. igut the light fixtures when the bulbs burn out and replace them with a cfl conversion. they are much brighter in real life but i adjusted it on the camera so it wouldnt get washed out)




Arrynia said:


> Really like the simplicity yet naturalism of your oyapok viv. What species of fern is that?


there are 2 species of fern, the larger is polypodium formosanum (et fern) the smaller mounted ones are Polypodium polypodioides (resurrection fern) and there is one more plant, a codonatanthus sp. growing up the tree fern.

thanks for the kind words,
james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

james67 said:


> for most i use the full hoods. igut the light fixtures when the bulbs burn out and replace them with a cfl conversion. they are much brighter in real life but i adjusted it on the camera so it wouldnt get washed out)


Are those the plastic ones with no glass between the light and the inside of the tank?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

no there is a piece of glass just under the light. they work well in my experience and mounting fans is easy since the plastic is easy to drill and fans can be hidden behind the striplight.

james


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of tank are your vanzo's in? Did you make that tank? Details if you did ahah


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice all around!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

james67 said:


> no there is a piece of glass just under the light. they work well in my experience and mounting fans is easy since the plastic is easy to drill and fans can be hidden behind the striplight.
> 
> james


The majority of it is plastic though? It holds the humidity good?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

jfehr232 said:


> What kind of tank are your vanzo's in? Did you make that tank? Details if you did ahah


i did make the tank. i think its aprox 16 gal. 12x8x28. i considered making some but dont know how i would ship them.



ChrisK said:


> The majority of it is plastic though? It holds the humidity good?


yes and yes. there are two brands and one has a large gap and a purple spectrum bulb the other comes with daylight t8 and a nice tight seal. almost ff proof.

james


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I got to see James' tanks a couple of weeks ago, they were all done really well. Loved the vanzo, Man Creek & Oyopock tanks, some really neat drift wood as well. James also gave me a bunch of plant cuttings, most of which have taken hold and are now showing growth, including the moss he gave me. He & Flapjax both seem to be very conscientious froggers.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

a few updates;
i didnt want to say anything until i saw something definite but the darklands produced their second clutch a few days ago and there are 3 tads developing nicely so far.

i also built a new tank for the auratus with all true miniature plants this time (10 gal) and they seem to be doing nicely, pics soon!

i lost a very young man creek this morning, it drowned in a film canister. ive heard it before but i will say it now, keep vertical film cans out of pumilio tanks with juvies! ive seen them fall in and get out before, but i guess this time it was just too small (about 4 days ootw). 

james


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

james67 said:


> but i will say it now, keep vertical film cans out of pumilio tanks with juvies! ive seen them fall in and get out before, but i guess this time it was just too small (about 4 days ootw).
> 
> james


survival of the fittest, always sucks, all mine are vertical and haven't had a problems, knock on wood

Nice tanks and frogs James 

the frogs are doing good, a couple more weeks in temp tanks then i will pair them up!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it was a very inquisitive little guy. its sibling (of the same age) didnt leave the brom until yesterday, but the one that drowned left the brom about 24 hrs after emerging.
i couldnt wait that long, the new pair is together but the calling seems to have ceased and they ignore each other now.

james


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

james67 said:


> a few updates;
> i didnt want to say anything until i saw something definite but the darklands produced their second clutch a few days ago and there are 3 tads developing nicely so far.
> 
> i also built a new tank for the auratus with all true miniature plants this time (10 gal) and they seem to be doing nicely, pics soon!
> ...


had this happen to one of my bri bri pumilio froglets years ago. It was only a few days oow as well.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

and to make today even better i checked the coco hut in the new auratus tank (built 2 days ago) and there is a clutch of 6 eggs. these haven bred for 8 months or so, so its a great surprise, and until now i wasnt entirely sure if i still had a pair, after i lost one a couple months ago. whoo hooooooo!

james


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

grats james on the success!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice Vivs you got there, love the vanzo tank!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for the kind words. the auratus eggs are ALL developing nicely and today i got the male chiriqui to pair w/ my female and he is already calling, fingers crossed.

james


----------

